# Should have been prescribe Clomid!!



## Lianne89 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I visited my GP yesterday who agreed to prescribe me Clomid. I took my prescription form across to the local pharmacy, trusting that what was on the form was correct. Went back to collect the tablets today, took them home and opened up the box to read the leaflet only to find I had been prescribed a fairly strong dose of antidepressants!!!!

I have to try and contact my doctor again tomorrow to get hold of the correct tablets.

Im currently on day 6 so if I get the tablets tomorrow I will be day 7. Will the clomid still be effective or have I missed my chances this month? 

Please help! x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Lianne89

You might find the Clomid threads helpful as the ladies over there have more experience with OI, here's a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

I hope you get it sorted out soon 

Dory
xxx


----------

